# PRIVATE CHEF SERVICE



## DETAKO (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi,
we are Detako, a private chef service and right now we are working in Malaga, Spain.Detako is composed by David, the chef and Elena, the waitress. We are looking for a new experience abroad.
This is our web page www.detako.es, please contact us if you are interisting in us.
Thank you ,
Greetings from Malaga
David and Elena


----------



## Megan Haney (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello, 

I think you guys are only ones that has experience enough to talk to me. I was a Michelin 3 star trained chef before becoming head chef by 26. A few years ago I switched to the private world but since my resume was very few I got to work extremely high profile clients and I been doing this for a few years and never got a mentor. I trying to figure my how to convert my current $110,000 salary which has awesome benefits to a interdependent contractor salary and I don't' know how to go about it?


----------

